# Подскажите клинику по лечению позвоночника в г.Донецке, Украина



## Аtem85 (2 Июл 2011)

Подскажите клинику по лечению позвоночника в г.Донецке, Украина. Что то в Джерело здоровья обращаться не хочется.


----------



## abelar (3 Июл 2011)

Если Вам нужно вылечиться, то на форуме присутствует Уважаемый Доктор *Владимир В. *Обратитесь через личное сообщение.
Если Вам - лечиться, то уверен, в славном г.Донецке есть клиник изрядно.
Вообще, клиник по лечению позвоночника нет только на Луне и Марсе. Но, это дело времени....


----------



## Аtem85 (3 Июл 2011)

Спасибо, но клиник в Донецке предостаточно, а позвоночник- вещь тонкая...


----------

